# Jobseekers Allowance & means test: single person only income €800 rental from house.



## dewdrop (8 Feb 2010)

How does the means test work for a single person whose only income is around €800 euro rent from a house on which the interest on the mortgage would exceed this sum. No other income.


----------



## gipimann (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Job seekers allowance means test.*

SW will assess the property rather than the income.  The property will be assessed as value minus mortgage outstanding on it, and the remainder (if any!) is considered the assessable means.

For example, if property was worth 200k and mortgage outstanding is 150k, the assessable amount is 50k.

Weekly means are calculated from the assessable amount as follows:

First 20k is disregarded.
Next 10k is assessed at 1 euro per 1000
Next 10k is assessed at 2 euro per 1000
Remainder is assessed at 4 euro per 1000.

The weekly means are deducted from the JA rate.


----------

